# Hypermelanistic Morelia-Snake Ranch



## Shaggy77 (Aug 13, 2016)

I was curious to see if Snake Ranch had made any grounds on there hypermelanistic Darwin Python? Have they proved the mode of inheritance and/or is there any??


----------

